# Whats the best Landraider variant?



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using a Landriader Redeemer for some time now, and have found it is effective in around 70% of my games. Used as an assault vehicle for my assault terminators, the flaming death it can deliver really helps to reduce hordes and can annihilate counter attacking troops that cant get into combat.

I've seen a few crusaders used in similar fashion, but hardly ever see the standard pattern raider with the twin lascannon sponsons.

So from a gaming point of view which landraider do you conider to be the best? Should I change and take one of the others? This doesnt include any of the FW varients by the way.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I play chaos so I am stuck with the lascannon land raider (which I think is pretty good anyway). I think the redeemer is the best choice as it is a assault vehicle and will be close to enemies anyway with an awesome template weapon with an assault cannon to pick off threatening survivors and the crusader is basically a tactical squad on wheels and carrying a big target. The lascannon land raider is nice if you want to pop some light tanks/skimmers/walkers.
Don't do the crusader basically.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Crusader if you want to get your c/c elements across the board, so very similar to Redeemers really.

Phobos pattern (standard) is great for long range AT, so is more of a stay back for a few turns sniping away, and then moving forward.

My Redeemer is often more killy than my Crusader, but I give the edge to the Crusader because it has a greater transport capacity, plus the Hurricane Bolters can fire on the move, whereas the Flamestorms can't.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

depends, im planning on getting a crusader over a redeemer since i can shoot every gun @ 6" like HOBO said.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Depends on the army, but in general i would say the Crusader since it has the largest transport cap and can fire all guns on the move.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I would give the edge to the Crusader over the Redeemer because of the ability to shoot more weapons on the move to help soften up troops before the drop off.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

In terms of non FW the redeemer takes it for me, can deliver termies right into the enemy, and the flamestorms can kill or greatly reduce the threats to them.

But if were talking FW the achilles, two Multi-meltas, Assault Cannon, -1 to damage on the chart, and no special weapon rules allowed. Its unholy.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

depends on the army you have. My grey knights always take the godhammer varient cause I need the anti tank punching power


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Crusader.

I can attribute many a win to my Deathwing cus of my dual Crusaders.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

depends on what you need it for
Transport - Crussader
Anti-infantry - Redeemer
Anti-tank - Normal one
Anti-everything - Achilles


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone of the three variants is best in all situations. Depends on what you plan on doing with it and your opponent's army. They all have their merits. I only ever used the standard Phobos pattern myself back in the day's before I had Space Wolves.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Crusader wins hands down, in my book.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I was considering switching to a redeemer, but I usually just use the phobos. I need the lascannons to blast at things because I don't own any predators 

And it happens that the armies I play against most aren't much phased by the bolters of the crusader. I have yet to try the redeemer though.


----------

